# Happy Halloween tomorrow!



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Uh huh. It will be. Not sure what it's going to look like for the kids at this point I know some communities have been trying to put something together for them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeah, hard to say. Melissa said at her school, they had a drive through trick or treat.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I saw something about that on TV last night. They even mentioned how to keep from getting caught up in traffic.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeah, this year is so weird, you wonder if anything is ever going to get back to normal.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm actually afraid to think about it. I joked with a woman when I was out that it's going to feel weird when masks aren't necessary anymore.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeah and right now it looks like we've got to buckle in for another spike.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Yeah and right now it looks like we've got to buckle in for another spike.


Yup. Our regional Walmarts shut down for 2 days. Our Starbucks for a week. We have had entire classes of kids come up positive too, so idk what's gonna be happening in next week or so. They're threatening to put us in lockdown again. Just no fun.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

My adult children both live in Cleveland and they say people generally do okay with following the rules and recommendations. Where I live it is very rural and most people won't wear a mask. So, I don't know, I generally stick pretty close to the farm.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Yup. Our regional Walmarts shut down for 2 days. Our Starbucks for a week. We have had entire classes of kids come up positive too, so idk what's gonna be happening in next week or so. They're threatening to put us in lockdown again. Just no fun.


They shut down the WMs? I don't think they did that here but I'm like PJ, I stay close to home.

They're starting to close schools here too for increased positives in the schools.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> My adult children both live in Cleveland and they say people generally do okay with following the rules and recommendations. Where I live it is very rural and most people won't wear a mask. So, I don't know, I generally stick pretty close to the farm.


I've seen the same thing here. When I go to the little town close to me, masks are few and far between. But go into the city and I find most compliant.

There was some guy in WM last week with two kids, no masks. He refused to make eye contact. I wonder why.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh joy. They closed 37 of them as I understand it, one of the two closest to us had 50 employees come up positive. So it's about to get worse I'm sure... and no, it's not a large enough place to need two Walmart's in the vicinity, it's simply that people here looove their Walmart.  
I generally stick here at home as much as is possible, but now with kids in school too, it's impossible to know.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Testing just wasn't happening here so there's no telling how many were positive and still working.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

There's no testing here to speak of.


----------

